

Frenchman Builds a Dream Château on a Grand Estate in the Ozarks  - tewks
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704026204575266010695437700.html?mod=WSJ_hpp_MIDDLETopStories

======
aymeric
I am french and visited the Guedelon castle a few years ago.

Before visiting the castle, I had done a full year trip around the world to
see all the greatest human made monuments (Angkor wat in Cambodia was my
favourite).

I was stomached when I realized the Guedelon castle surpasses all that I had
seen so far.

Highly recommended for anybody visiting France.

~~~
ximeng
From the website (<http://www.guedelon.fr/>) it looks half-finished and not
too visually impressive, although interesting nonetheless. Could you explain
what makes it surpass all other human monuments?

~~~
arethuza
Indeed, I can see what looks like a rather more interesting castle (built on
the glacier eroded plug of an ancient volcano) by turning round and looking
out the window:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edinburgh_Castle>

------
wazoox
Now how historians from the XXXth century will make sense of that, I'd like to
know :)

~~~
electromagnetic
Dude, there's cities with trains running above, below and on the ground. Not
much of what we do will make sense in 20 centuries down the line.

The bigger question is, did anyone do something like this in the past and
seriously fuck with the archaeological time line?

~~~
mkramlich
Assuming time machines are possible to build, then it is a good assumption
that at some future point in time, whether it's hundreds or even thousands of
years from now, a time machine _will_ be built. Then, somebody will get into
that time machine, travel back into the past, and mess it up. Thus, someone
from the future has probably already messed up the past.

In fact, this new castle in Arkansas may be a symptom of the damage already
done to the space-time continuum. Frickin time vandals!

~~~
electromagnetic
+1 for the last sentence

------
enqk
There is an older (and I think better known, and possibly more interesting)
case, that of the Facteur Cheval: \- <http://www.facteurcheval.com/> \-
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ferdinand_Cheval>

He built a palace all on its own, with his own distinct style, back in the
early XXth century.

------
jonah
That's about an hour from my parent's house. All kinds of bizarre stuff built
out there. Cheap land and labor and few to no building codes.

~~~
mkramlich
"That's about an hour from my parent's _castle._ "

fixed that for you :)

------
sielskr
It was a mistake not to oppose the Frenchman's arrival in our lands. After the
Frenchman finishes the castle, he will start breeding orcs.

------
bufordtwain
What a beautiful project!

